# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Proposition FA temporaire

## Kenzo & Nalla

Bonjour,

Mon compagnon et moi allons adopter un loulou, mais la petite puce est coincée en Andalousie car l'association ne peut la remonter tant que la quarantaine est en place.

En attendant l'arrivée de notre petite louloute, nous pouvons donc donner un coup de main: si vous ou une de vos connaissances n'arrive plus à gérer leur chien, on peut s'en charger le temps de la quarantaine. Je pense notamment à une personne âgée qui ne veut / peut plus sortir pour ne pas s'exposer, ou au personnel soignant qui est débordé actuellement. 

Je précise que ce n'est pas une adoption, mais uniquement une proposition de coup de main en ces temps difficiles. Notre louloute en Espagne est en refuge depuis 4 ans, et nous voulons la sortir de la et nous ne pouvons pas nous permettre de prendre 2 chiens pour le moment. 

Nous habitons au Luxembourg et habitons en appartement. Nous avons une voiture donc nous pouvons venir chercher le loulou si besoin. On peut donc prendre un loulou de taille petite ou moyenne et qui est relativement calme. 

Prenez soin de vous ! 

Pauline

----------


## fanelan

Bonsoir, avez-vous regarder dans les "recherches" de FA ?

----------


## Kenzo & Nalla

Bonjour Fanelan, 
Oui j'ai regardé mais sauf erreur de ma part, il n'y a pas de post pour un loulou dans le Grand Est, au Luxembourg ou en Belgique. Au-delà, c'est compliqué avec les mesures de confinement. 
Bonne journée à tout le monde ! Gardez tous et toutes le moral !!  ::

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour Kenzo & Nalla,

Dommage que les SPA françaises soient encore confinées, car avec les "nouvelles causes" d'abandon, des petits coeurs seraient en FA plutôt que dans une cage avec tous les bruits des copains.

En Belgique, les SPA sont ouvertes.....

Bonne journée aussi. Oui on garde le moral, il faut être patient tout simplement.

----------

